# Surrogate Program in Ukraine. Any indication ?



## marcelor (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello, we are from Brazil and we are research a good clinic for surrogate program in Ukraine. Can anyone indicate a good one ? We made contact with successful-parents but we did not find any details on this forum. I would appreciate anyone help! thanks!


----------



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi marcelor,
I was looking for ukrainian agencies last year. I found good opinions of La Vita Felice from Kharkov (but I don't share this opinion from my contact) and Intersono (Kiev). Intersono had high costs and as I found out the costs may change during the process <wow>.Try to search this forum - you will find information as we talked about Ukraine few months ago.

I changed my destination to Georgia, and so far I am very happy with my decision.
What you must know, is that on Ukraine and in Georgia you have to be married heterosexual couple to start the process.

Good luck!


----------



## marcelor (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Selena78,
Thank you for your response, we will consider “Intersono”. My wife and I are giving priority to Ukraine because we have many Ukraine posterity in city that we live in Brazil (Curitiba), in fact we took a look at this topic that you mentioned, related to Ukraine and found that you “ready horrible stories” with Success Parents, but we made some research at same topic (and others) and we did not find it. We recently contacted Success Parents and they seem very organized and correct, and the price is fair also. We would really appreciate if we can find someone in this forum that had surrogate mother process with them. in fact at beginning we considered India for surrogate mother but once we also need an egg donor, we realize that we can have both in Ukraine. Thank you all for all help!


----------



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Information about those stories are not at the forum, as I corresponded on PM. But Intersono seems a good option for Ukraine.
In the matter of fact I stopped being interested in ukrainian option on October/November, so I don't really remember the details
But it is not important. 
Good luck!


----------



## AWNH (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello there,

We are with Nadiya Clinic, Kiev. The surrogacy centre is also based there.They have the cost list on the website.They can help with donors  and the legal contracts are very good. We had the contract reviewed by a specialist independent Ukrainian lawyer  - to make sure that the contract was in compliance with Ukrainian law, and there were no issues. They were able to give us info on surrogates that they thought would suit us. We chose to meet with one lady, who is truly lovely and works as an Economist, the same as me. We really liked her reasons for choosing to be a surrogate. And of course any SM has to like you too  .Drop me a message if you would like any more info. Good luck and keep us all posted.


----------

